# Remington Genesis Pellet Rifle



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

I got this gun a couple years back and never had the time to really sight it in. Well I recently got it sighted in, WOW does it shoot nice. The 3x9x40 scope ive got on it also makes it even nicer. 8) I found that the Crosman Destroyer Pellets also shoot the best in it. Anybody else ever shoot one of these? Also has anyone ever shot these Crosman Destroyer pellets, if not I recommend you go buy some and try them.

Here is what the genesis looks like.
http://www.airgunrifles.com/images/view.aspx?productId=25

Here a link to the Destroyer Pellets.

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/p/Crosman_Destroyer_177_Cal_7_9_Grains_Pointed_250ct/532


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

How good are the groups?


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

At 30 yards(What it is sighted in for)they could be covered by a quarter. That is NOT using a bench rest.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's not _too_ bad.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I shoot them pellets. They give me ok groups but i shoot them because there a harder pellet and u get more penetration.


----------

